# Dual Fuel Generator Cold Weather Question



## wptophat (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a dual fuel (gas/lp) 4000W generator. It runs perfectly on gas at any temp. But when I run it on propane, it seems to run a bir rough. It starts fine and produces power consistently, but it just does not "sound" as smooth. The best way I can describe it is it sounds like maybe it is struggling to get enough fuel. But the fact that it produces consistent power tell me that is not likely. 

Is this normal? Perhaps the propane simply doesnt burn as smooth?

One other thing that may be important: I am currently operating in average temperatures of 15-30 degrees on a 100 lb tank. Could the cold be causing this? 

The generator is 4k watt Sportsman Sandstorm and is under a month old. It has done this since I got it brand new, which is what makes me think this may be normal behavior.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Might want to check out this site. I know that propane does not have as much btu as gas by around 10 percent. 
So that might give you the sound difference.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/25549594/print/true.cfm


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

As for running, the propane shoud be just as smooth if not smoother then gasoline. The one thing to note like is mentioned above, not as many btus in propane so your max output will drop. 
The one thing to keep in mind, propane and gasoline actually requires different engine timing and spark plug gap to perform at there best. With a duel or tri fuel generator that all you do is turn a valve and switch fuel types, the manufacturer has to make compromises on performance for multi fuel applications. 
Depending on your total run time, the generator may get a little smoother as the hours go up. My recommendation, keep up on your maintenance ie: oil changes, valve adjustments and if you have not done so yet, get a good quality spark plug like an NGK, Bosch. The factory plugs in most of the China clones are junk.


----------

